# Marriott Rewards Account for Deceased Spouse



## b2bailey (Oct 16, 2014)

Today I need to VENT about a phone call I just had with the Marriott Rewards department.

I called to advise them of my husband's death and to ask to have the account put into my name. We have used it primarily for depositing OUR points from timeshares owned. I don't believe my husband EVER logged into the marriott.com website.

I was advised I can open a new account in my name -- provide death certificate and they will transfer HIS points into my new account.

I inquired about Bonus Certificates which were earned because I follow their promotions and book hotels that meet the requirements. Was told they will NOT transfer -- nor will HIS Elite status.

Since I have been not only the PRIMARY travel planner in our family for over fifteen years -- but the ONLY online user of all accounts -- it is an insult to me that the loyalty I have shown to Marriott is rewarded with a loss of all prior status and privledges.

I cannot believe this ARCHAIC practice has not been challenged by other spouses. Or has it? Anyone successfully been allowed to do a name change on an existing account?

OK vent is over, as is my prior loyalty to Marriott.


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 16, 2014)

Sorry to hear of your husband passing.

I agree that the Marriott policy makes very little sense.  

Good Luck


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm sorry for your loss, b2bailey.

It sounds like we use the same set-up you and your husband used, an account in his name with you doing all of the travel arranging and keeping tabs on the Marriott Rewards program.  We didn't realize the ramifications of this set-up until I thought one day several years in to check the t&c's.  Knowing Marriott's usual hardline I don't expect them to simply transfer everything to my name if we find ourselves in your same situation. But I wish we had known when we opened the account that I would be doing all the work because we'd have set it up differently.

The plan now is to open an account in my name next year (when Don's account attains Lifetime status) and slowly start accumulating in the new account.  Hopefully this plan plays out.

I know our plans don't help you at all, but I'm hoping it helps you to know that there are others who could find themselves in your same situation and we understand your frustration.

It may not do you any good but if you want to escalate your concerns beyond a frustrating telephone conversation, you could try reaching out to either Bill Marriott, Chairman or Arne Sorenson, President and CEO at Corporate Headquarters, 10400 Fernwood Road, Bethesda, Maryland 20817-1102.  (Telephone 1.301.380.3000)

{eta} I don't normally advocate going directly to the top for resolution.  In this case, though, it's unclear which office would be best to handle the concern.  So you wouldn't be going to the top for handling, but rather letting them direct you to the proper office/representative.


----------



## dualrated2 (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm very sorry for your loss.

My wife and I had a conversation just last night on this very subject. I have Lifetime Platinum status. She is also Platinum on her own account but is not close to being Lifetime Platinum. 

I'm hopeful that I can generate a Travel Package from her account and transfer a significant amount of points from my account to hers for the package. If I understand the points accrual process, the points I transfer to her will count towards her lifetime points total and speed up the process for her to become Lifetime Platinum and avoid what you are going through.


----------



## MALC9990 (Oct 16, 2014)

Can I too add my condolences for your sad loss. This issue is not unusual in the loyalty scheme world, whether it be for hotels or airlines or other businesses such as Supermarkets. Typically the benefits accrued are accrued to the named member. Often these are not transferable at all, so in fact Marriott Rewards is better than some I could care to mention here in the UK.

Like Susan, I plan to take action as soon as I reach Lifetime Platinum status and register my wife with a Marriott Rewards Account and transfer that membership number onto all our reservations. She will then build up her own status over the coming years whilst I sit back and take it easy.

Whilst I would also urge you to raise the issue higher up the food chain with Marriott, I suspect that the result will not be what you would wish. Elite status is earned by the member and in your case that was your late husband.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 16, 2014)

dualrated2 said:


> I'm very sorry for your loss.
> 
> My wife and I had a conversation just last night on this very subject. I have Lifetime Platinum status. She is also Platinum on her own account but is not close to being Lifetime Platinum.
> 
> I'm hopeful that I can generate a Travel Package from her account and transfer a significant amount of points from my account to hers for the package. If I understand the points accrual process, the points I transfer to her will count towards her lifetime points total and speed up the process for her to become Lifetime Platinum and avoid what you are going through.



My understanding is the same, that any Points you transfer out of your account and into hers will be accrued in her totals.  Does that also mean that they'll be subtracted from yours?  I would guess so, which might not be a problem if you have them to spare.  But be careful that the transfer/subtraction doesn't leave your totals below the requirement for your Lifetime status.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Oct 16, 2014)

I am sorry for you loss.

I believe many travel related companies have similar restrictions.  I have read on other forums that for Frequent Flyer account with airlines it often "better" to simply logon to the deceased account and book travel with their miles than to attempt to transfer the miles to a different account.

Of course hotel websites don't typically allow to book rooms in another person's name.

Hilton allows joint HHonors accounts for married HGVC owners.  So my wife's name is now on my HHonors account. At least she will not have trouble with that account.


----------



## dualrated2 (Oct 16, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> But be careful that the transfer/subtraction doesn't leave your totals below the requirement for your Lifetime status.



Susan,

I don't think it would have any affect on my status at all but it might be worth a call before I initiate the transfer.


----------



## pwrshift (Oct 16, 2014)

Very sorry for your loss.  

Marriott has never been what I call a compassionate company when it comes to a MR member's death.  

It's even worse if the member who passed is not married...apparently all those points are grabbed back by Marriott...even the ones paid for by cash or by paying your MF and turning your week in for points.

Airline miles and credit card points are somewhat similar except most of them will transfer the points for a small fee as long as the entitlement is outlined in the will.

Brian


----------



## BocaBoy (Oct 17, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> My understanding is the same, that any Points you transfer out of your account and into hers will be accrued in her totals.  *Does that also mean that they'll be subtracted from yours?*


No, they would stay in the transferor's lifetime totals too, even though they would be added to the transferee's lifetime totals.  It is a loophole of sorts.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 17, 2014)

BocaBoy said:


> No, they would stay in the transferor's lifetime totals too, even though they would be added to the transferee's lifetime totals.  It is a loophole of sorts.



Hmmm, interesting!  Thanks.


----------



## pharmgirl (Oct 18, 2014)

If you do all the arranging, keeping track, etc, then I would just continue using the account since you must know PIN numbers, etc


----------



## sfwilshire (Oct 30, 2014)

pharmgirl said:


> If you do all the arranging, keeping track, etc, then I would just continue using the account since you must know PIN numbers, etc



Wouldn't this be a problem when the poster tried to utiilze the points for free stays? I am typically ask for ID when I check in on a points stay. Can you make a points reservation in the name of another person?

This will be a problem for our family as well if I am the first to go. It would be nice if my daughter could take over the account, but it sounds like that is not technically possible.

Sheila


----------



## pharmgirl (Oct 30, 2014)

sfwilshire said:


> Wouldn't this be a problem when the poster tried to utiilze the points for free stays? I am typically ask for ID when I check in on a points stay. Can you make a points reservation in the name of another person?
> 
> This will be a problem for our family as well if I am the first to go. It would be nice if my daughter could take over the account, but it sounds like that is not technically possible.
> 
> YES!! you can make points reservations for anyone - family, friends, etc I have done this often.  The owner of the account does not need to be there. So just use the points to make reservation for yourself - assume you have the login name,password/pin etc  NO need to call and ask about transferring, etc


----------



## GrayFal (Oct 30, 2014)

sfwilshire said:


> Wouldn't this be a problem when the poster tried to utiilze the points for free stays? I am typically ask for ID when I check in on a points stay. Can you make a points reservation in the name of another person?
> 
> This will be a problem for our family as well if I am the first to go. It would be nice if my daughter could take over the account, but it sounds like that is not technically possible.
> 
> Sheila


Our account is in DHs name, If I am going alone, I just email to add my name to the resie. Never a problem.


----------



## sfwilshire (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks for the info. My husband is unlikely to travel without me, but I'm sure DD and her husband would love to use the 600K Marriott points I have stashed away. I use 120K every year for the Albuquerque balloon festival and maybe another 30 or 40K for single days on the way to timeshare weeks. I won't earn many points after I retire, so I'm being very conservative with my use. 

Sheila


----------



## rylan (Nov 6, 2014)

Sorry for your loss.  I recommend to just continue using his acct as-is since you are married.  You can book stays, use points etc.  Just book in your name, or even keep his name and send a message to the hotel or through the marriott website to add your name to the res so you can check in.

With how some loyalty programs are treating deaths, its best not to notify them at all and quietly consume the points... especially with many airlines where they'll just wipe out the whole acct instead of transferring.


----------



## pwrshift (Nov 6, 2014)

Agree with this post.



rylan said:


> Sorry for your loss.  I recommend to just continue using his acct as-is since you are married.  You can book stays, use points etc.  Just book in your name, or even keep his name and send a message to the hotel or through the marriott website to add your name to the res so you can check in.
> 
> With how some loyalty programs are treating deaths, its best not to notify them at all and quietly consume the points... especially with many airlines where they'll just wipe out the whole acct instead of transferring.


----------



## BocaBoy (Nov 7, 2014)

Why is everyone so reluctant to transer points or miles into a spouse's account after death?  It is easy to do and not controversial at all.  If there are relatively few points in the account, it might be simplest to just use them up quickly as suggested, but if the points are substantial why not simplify your life for the next several years and combine them into the surviving spouse's account?


----------



## BocaBoy (Nov 7, 2014)

rylan said:


> With how some loyalty programs are treating deaths, its best not to notify them at all and quietly consume the points... especially with many airlines where they'll just wipe out the whole acct instead of transferring.



What airlines do this?  I have not encountered it, but if they exist then of course your advice is sound for those airlines.  I know it is not the big legacy carriers and it is not Marriott.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 7, 2014)

BocaBoy said:


> Why is everyone so reluctant to transer points or miles into a spouse's account after death?  It is easy to do and not controversial at all.  If there are relatively few points in the account, it might be simplest to just use them up quickly as suggested, but if the points are substantial why not simplify your life for the next several years and combine them into tthe surviving spouse's account?



I think the main issue is that the OPs spouse also had some free night certificates. Those can't be transferred. Some airlines also charge hefty fees to transfer miles.


----------



## BocaBoy (Nov 9, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> I think the main issue is that the OPs spouse also had some free night certificates. Those can't be transferred. Some airlines also charge hefty fees to transfer miles.



Good point on the certificates.  I was not focusing on them.

Also, which airlines charge hefty fees to transfer miles after a spouse's death?  I have not encountered that.  Has it changed with all the other fees they now impose?


----------



## pwrshift (Nov 9, 2014)

Airlines do seem a little more compassionate than Marriott...as long as your will covers points.  For general interest, here is what AA says about FF mile transfers:

_Except as otherwise explained below, mileage credit is not transferable and may not be combined among AAdvantage members, their estates, successors and assigns. Accrued mileage credit and award tickets do not constitute property of the member. Neither accrued mileage, nor award tickets, nor upgrades are transferable by the member (i) upon death, (ii) as part of a domestic relations matter, or (iii) otherwise by operation of law. *However, American Airlines, in its sole discretion, may credit accrued mileage to persons specifically identified in court approved divorce decrees and wills upon receipt of documentation satisfactory to American Airlines and upon payment of any applicable fees. *Mileage credit is transferable between AAdvantage accounts when offered by AA online, with the shareAAmilesSM program. The member must adhere to the rules and limitations of the shareAAmiles program._


----------



## m61376 (Nov 9, 2014)

Despite their official policy, I must say that AA was wonderful when my Dad passed. They not only cancelled, but gave us a complete refund, for 5 round trip tickets the family was scheduled to use two weeks after, at no charge, and they also transferred the points account for $50. All they required was a faxed death certificate. I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## pwrshift (Nov 10, 2014)

It was mentioned to me a few years back by an AA contact that what the 'rules' say is not how they actually work it with an estate...and I get from that they are quite compassionate.  Marriott on the other hand looks at death as a Marriott Rewards point grab.



m61376 said:


> Despite their official policy, I must say that AA was wonderful when my Dad passed. They not only cancelled, but gave us a complete refund, for 5 round trip tickets the family was scheduled to use two weeks after, at no charge, and they also transferred the points account for $50. All they required was a faxed death certificate. I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## rylan (Nov 14, 2014)

BocaBoy said:


> What airlines do this?  I have not encountered it, but if they exist then of course your advice is sound for those airlines.  I know it is not the big legacy carriers and it is not Marriott.



Delta changed their policy around a year or so ago (if I recall correctly).  If your spouse is deceased and you tell them, the points are voided.


----------



## b2bailey (Nov 14, 2014)

United was willing to transfer my husband's miles to my United account -- however the fee they asked for was more than what I felt the miles were worth to me. With Delta, I used his online account to book a FF ticket in my name.


----------



## pipet (Nov 14, 2014)

b2bailey said:


> We have used it primarily for depositing OUR points from timeshares owned.



This is my biggest beef - those are joint points, and the credit can't be easily transferred to the other owner in cases of death/divorce. This is not like asking for elite status for the spouse's travels - it's asking for status for your own travel, too. Marriott also makes it a pain in the tush to transfer MRPs to the second account holder if you wanted to alternate whose account gets credit (i.e. you can request in the form for an alternate account but good luck getting it w/o serious invervention).



1Kflyerguy said:


> Hilton allows joint HHonors accounts for married HGVC owners.  So my wife's name is now on my HHonors account. At least she will not have trouble with that account.



This is what Marriott ought to do!


----------

